# Aptaujas >  www.kopideja.lv/el_sh

## parols

ko jus domajat par http://www.kopideja.lv/el_sh
busu priecigs gan par pozitivam gan negativam* atsauksmmem
*negativas centisos noverst un izveidot ko tadu kas jums patiks

----------


## dmd

pirmkārt pašlaik ir 21. gadsimts un ar latviešu valodu nevajadzētu būt nekadām problēmām.
otrkārt, latvija ir gana maza, lai netaisītu desmitiem vietu ar līdzīgu, mazam cilvēku lokam interesējošu saturu. no otras puses konkurence veicina kvalitāti.
treškārt - biki piestrādā pie jau esošajam shēmām. nu vismaz tā, lai līnijas ir taisnas.

----------


## marizo

Ir labi, ka kāds kaut ko tādu cenšas darīt! Vajag ar kaut ko ieinteresēt apmeklētājus, piemēram, aprakstiem latviešu valodā! 
Nedomāju, ka ir vērts pārpublicēt shēmas no ārzemju lapām, netulkojot aprakstus, bet latvieši laikam pēc būtības tāda skopa tauta, ka uz lielu atsaucību uz shēmu pievienošanā nav ko cerēt.   ::

----------


## Vikings

Neredzu problēmu shēmas izietot tepat Tevalo forumā Shēmu un projektu krātuvē vai pie pabeigtajiem projektiem. Lai panāktu lapu ar stabilu apmeklējumu ir tiešām jāpūlas. Ir jau vairāki elektronikas saitu forumi, kas nomiruši nemaz nesākoties sakarīgai aktivitātei.

----------


## Epis

derētu lielāks apraksts tām shēmām kas kā strādā un moš arī pielikt klāt bildi kā izskatās salodēta shēma un varbūt arī kādu Oscila bildi kas tad parāda to analogo signālu dabību, jo nu man ir baigi grūti iztēloties kā tur kautkas strādā   :: .
forums gan tur tāds nekāds, cerams ka nākotnē tiks uzlabots.
ja visu laiku būs kuatkas jauns tad gan jau ies cilvēki skatīties  ::

----------


## parols

paldies, uzlabosu shemu kvalitati,pievienosu 2 vai 3 atelu iespeju(viena vietā),obligatu aprakstu latviešu valodā,kautgan amuts to nevar pārmest(viss latviski)

----------


## Raimonds1

Pēc pēdējam atbildēm tēmā: Iesācējs esmu sapratis, ka būtiskākais ir
1. Atrast internetā labākos tekstus par tēmu.
2. Ielikt angļu-krievu-latviešu vārdnīcu terminiem.
3. Sastādīt  sarakstu ar jēdzieniem un principiem, kas secīgi jāapgūst, lai izprastu shēmu darbību.
4. Izdomāt apmācības metodi - variants - no pretestībām, Oma likuma un sazarotām shēmām no pretestībām pie tranzistora, pastiprinātāju un ģeneratoru uzbūves.
5. Piesaistīt Rīgas cirku, Harija Potera forumu vai zaķus Oma likuma atraktivitātes celšanai ( jau mēnesi nevaram 10 ar 10 izdalīt!!!)

----------

